# Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres Zubehör zum Entlüften



## mumble_GLL (19. April 2019)

*Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres Zubehör zum Entlüften*

Hi Leute
wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem WaKü Schlauch der den sogenannten Milchglaseffekt bzw. Eiseffekt hat.
Soll heissen er soll nicht komplett durchsichtig (Klar) aber auch nicht komplett undurchsichtig weiss sein.
Als Hardtubes habe ich das schon mal gesehen glaube ich. Ich möchte gerne meine Silent Loop 240er entlüften bzw. das Wasser austauschen und bei der Gelegenheit eben die Schläuche tauschen.
Außerdem suche ich auch noch ein Fitting (oder wie das heisst) in der richtigen Grösse für den Silentloop Nachfüllstutzen und einen passenden Trichter zum einfüllen in den Schlauch.

Ich hab letztes Jahr den BeQuiet Support angeschrieben und mich dort erkundigt welche Maße die Schläuche haben. 
Es sind 11/8er (Aussen/innen)
Ich würde es genau so machen wie hier zu sehen ist: YouTube

Zusammenfassung
Ich suche:

Milchglaseffekt bzw. Eiseffekt Schlauch (11/8)
Passendes Fitting für den Nachfüllanschluss
WaKü Fertiggemisch in Klar
Passenden Trichter für den Schlauch zum nachfüllen

Wenn ihr was habt dann bitte den Link zum Shop posten


Danke im voraus


----------



## Patrick_87 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres ZubehÃ¶r zum EntlÃ¼ften*

schau mal bei Geizhals, dort klickst du auf Schläuche, dann auf weitere Filter und dort kannst du alles anklicken was du suchst

Oder einfach hier klicken
Schläuche & Rohre Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Klare Kühlflüssigkeit kann ich diese hier empfehlen :
Raijintek RAIAQUA-T1 Anti-Freeze ab €'*'14,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die kostet zwar mit 15euro pro 500ml einiges, aber bei mir hat sie für sehr gute Temperaturen gesorgt und das beste ist, du hast immer 3 kleine Farbzusätze dabei. Einmal rot, blau und grün.
So kannst du zb. nur 3 oder 4 Tropfen von blau dazu geben und hast dann nur ein ganz leichtes Meerwasser artiges blau. Kannst halt super gut selbst dosieren wenn du nicht so auf diese Knallfarben stehst.

Und Dinge wie Trichter würde ich nicht in Shops kaufen, dort zahlst du dann für einen einfachen Trichter aus Kunststoff 5 oder 7 Euro. Im Supermarkt kriegst du sowas für 50 Cent hinterher geworfen.


----------



## mumble_GLL (20. April 2019)

*AW: Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres ZubehÃ¶r zum EntlÃ¼ften*

Bräuchte ich dann diesen Anschluss bzw. Fitting für den Nachfüllanschluss?
Bitspower Anschluss 1/4" auf 11/8mm glänzend schwarz ab €' '4,81 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Patrick_87 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres Zubehör zum Entlüften*

wenn du dir etwas auf Geizhals aussuchst , dann klick am besten bei den anbietern darunter auf Caseking. Mindfactory ist auch gut, aber bei Caseking hast du immer eine gute Produktbeschreibung unter dem Produkten stehen. Bei Mindfactory steht meistens gar keine Beschreibung.

Das Teil hast du eben gepostet:
Bitspower Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 11/8mm - shiny black
Darunter steht bei caseking : 
Hierbei handelt es sich um einen geraden G1/4 Zoll Schraubanschluss für 11/8mm Schläuche mit Überwurfmutter in der schwarz vernickelten Version.
Technische Details: •Material: Messing, schwarz vernickelt
•Gewinde: G1/4 Zoll
•Geeignet für: 11/8 mm Schlauch

Das Teil kommt also zb auf deinen Radiator mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde drauf geschraubt. Und da kannst du dann den Schlauch drauf stecken und fest ziehen mit der Mutter die dabei ist.
Die meisten Pumpen , Radiatoren usw haben 1/4 Zoll gewinde.


----------



## mumble_GLL (20. April 2019)

*AW: Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres Zubehör zum Entlüften*

Kann man denn jetzt dieses Teil auch an den Silent Loop Nachfüllport anschliessen?
Denn diese Frage habe ich ja gestellt.


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. April 2019)

*AW: Suche 11/8er Schlauch mit "Milchglas-Effekt" bzw. "Eiseffekt" und weiteres Zubehör zum Entlüften*

Achso, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst.. xD
Ich habe jetzt mal für dich ein wenig gesucht und auch etwas gefunden. Laut einer Beschreibung zum nachfüllen und entlüften steht dort das der Nachfüllanschluss ein 1/4 Zoll Gewinde besitzt. Also ja , den Anschluss den du von Bitspower gepostet hast wird passen.
Brauchst dann natürlich nur den richtigen schlauch mit 11/8mm der auf den Anschluss passt.

Kannst hier auch noch mal selbst nachlesen wenn du willst.
be quiet! Silent Loop All in One-Wasserkuehlung entlueften - keine Geraeusche mehr! | PC Builder's Club


----------

